# Tea Party Bigotry



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 6, 2011)

So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...

 I'm not seeing the upside of it, for them...is there?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> 
> I'm not seeing the upside of it, for them...is there?





We all have bigotry one way or the other. Part of life, but marxism is a really stupid reason for it. I'd wouldn't piss on marxism if the person that practices it was on fire.  Marxism tries to replace the way of the world for the past 100 thousand years with some false bs.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 6, 2011)

> Tea Party Bigotry



Yes, the Tea Party is full of bigotry.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Tea Party Bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Tea Party is full of bigotry.



The democratic party is full of bigotry as the black population votes on SKIN COLOR. To say that whites shouldn't do is kind of bigoted wouldn't you agree? But the sad truth is 95 percent of whites vote on policie. It is clueless idiots like you that went to cheat whites out of there right to vote within there interest, while everyone else can.

I'd bet you that you went your people to vote in your peoples interest., Hell you wouldn't be fucking happy until the whole of north America is back in the hands of your people and we europeans were back in Europe. Right?


----------



## Tank (Sep 6, 2011)

Attacking white folks is becoming much more popular


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 6, 2011)

> Hell you wouldn't be fucking happy until the whole of north America is back in the hands of your people and we europeans were back in Europe. Right?



Fuckin' A, Ray!


----------



## Tank (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Hell you wouldn't be fucking happy until the whole of north America is back in the hands of your people and we europeans were back in Europe. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin' A, Ray!


Who would keep the  lights on?


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 6, 2011)

> Who would keep the lights on?



We don't need no fuckin' lights!  Just campfires and torches.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Who would keep the lights on?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need no fuckin' lights!  Just campfires and torches.



don't forget the pitch forks and shovels...

btw... campfires cause pollution.. you're out of the club...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Tea Party Bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Tea Party is full of bigotry.



I remember that from 1984.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Tea Party Bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Tea Party is full of bigotry.



Ya but see, their not showing it... the progressive movement is, get it..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Hell you wouldn't be fucking happy until the whole of north America is back in the hands of your people and we europeans were back in Europe. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin' A, Ray!



I respect you for being honest...But do understand that I will do everything in my power to advance my people as you wish to advance yours. Fair?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Tea Party Bigotry
> ...



It is classic Alinsky.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 6, 2011)

Last I saw the only Fed recognized parties are the:
Democratic Party 
Republican Party 
Constitution Party 
Green Party 
Libertarian Part


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2011)

Disagreeing politically doesn't equal "bigotry", no matter how hard you guys try to play the victim.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead (Sep 6, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Disagreeing politically doesn't equal "bigotry", no matter how hard you guys try to play the victim.



Tell it to the Tea Party.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Hell you wouldn't be fucking happy until the whole of north America is back in the hands of your people and we europeans were back in Europe. Right?
> ...





Who the hell do you imagine are _your people_?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...





European whites.  The people you hate with every ounce of your body.


----------



## nolebrakai (Sep 6, 2011)

Im not so sure the tea party is full of bigots however, after seeing the mess they have made in Congress, I do think they are a party chalk full of idiots who need some entry college level economic classes, like tomorrow.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



A) When did I ever say I hate anyone because of their skin color?

B) Who told you that those are your people? Do you really imagine you speak for "European Whites"? What a joke.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr_Rockhead said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Disagreeing politically doesn't equal "bigotry", no matter how hard you guys try to play the victim.
> ...



I was. I was responding to this:



Lumpy 1 said:


> So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> 
> I'm not seeing the upside of it, for them...is there?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2011)

It applies to both sides, though.


----------



## NGSamson (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Tea Party Bigotry
> ...



Nineteen Eighty-Four (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> 
> I'm not seeing the upside of it, for them...is there?


It's a _shame_, alright.....considering the centuries of _suffering_ *Whites* have (already) endured, to-date. It seems as if _The Lord_ (himself) has *always* had a bug-up-his-ass, with *Whites*, considering all _He's_ made them endure.

I guess that's why they're so religious. They just seem to *know* that....once they clear the *Pearly Gates*.....they'll suffer no-longer.

You almost feel sorry, for them....until you're expected to live next-door to one o' _them_....and, your kids start "mixing" with them.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Tea Party Bigotry
> ...



If you people would just learn proper-English, Americans would more-than-likely be more-open to your _ways_.​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tank said:


> Attacking white folks is becoming much more popular


Well.....ya' gotta understand.

You're (just) so easy to identify.​


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> ...




Well guess what we don't live in a fair fucking world...Who can *do *is who wins at the end of the fucking day....Guess what WHITES sailed the fucking sea's and came here with a thousand years of inventions and tech within weapons, battle field tech, ect and won. How did they get that you ask? Well lets just say that little jonnnie, kepler, george and jack want to school within a stable white education system and learned what inventors and greats before them had developed...Becoming in some cases greats them selfs. On and on through the century's. What did the african or American indian do? Well hunted for the buffalo and danced around the fire. 

Same with the chinese that became a great and powerful country at one time. They worked hard to advance to become what they were. 

I'm not saying that the indian didn't fight with honor, but he want up against a advance force that had far fire power and knowledge of winning war. To advance you need to have a well educated society that works to produce greats that produce the inventions. 

Name one culture or people on gods earth that didn't take part within the slaughter of another society. Name one, because whites had developed into a more advance one doesn't change a damn thing.

Well coming from someone that thinks that whites should be slaughtered and wiped off the face of the earth it surely don't surprise me. If you're white, I'm very sad for you as you're a coward and traitor.


----------



## The T (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Attacking white folks is becoming much more popular
> ...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 6, 2011)

nolebrakai said:


> Im not so sure the tea party is full of bigots however, after seeing the mess they have made in Congress, I do think they are a party chalk full of idiots who need some entry college level economic classes, like tomorrow.


Hell.....*Jr. High Civics* would be a major-leap-forward, for them*!!!!*

I guess we've just gotta be more-patient....and, not expect too-much, from them.

It's not like their educational-opportunities have been all that accessible.


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Tea Party Bigotry
> ...



*Claiming to know what is in the minds of a race is a kind of bigotry.*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...







*


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



*The country was a much better place before this when just the Indians had it. They respected it, the whites have just destroyed it.*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Aren't we all? You stupid leftist can't stand that everyone will never go along with your lies.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...




So your true feelings is that the white man is evil and all his advances are evil. No wonder your trying to destroy him and wipe him out as you see him as evil. Well guess what mother fucker, Sick bigots like you are 10 times as bigotted as I ever could be. I went to preserve my people, but you wish to destroy him. I don't wish to genocide anyone.


----------



## jillian (Sep 6, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> 
> I'm not seeing the upside of it, for them...is there?



there's always an upside to being truthful. that isn't to say all tea loons are racist. it does mean that racists have found a welcoming environment there.

but thanks for yet another troll thread, hon.


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*There you go again.*


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*It is a bit late for that. And no one said anything about wiping out the white man, this is your way of thinking, not ours.*


----------



## edjax1952 (Sep 6, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Last I saw the only Fed recognized parties are the:
> Democratic Party
> Republican Party
> Constitution Party
> ...


 
'Fed recognized' is the key term here. 

Part of the problem with American Politics is the inability to think outside the box, or at least to acnowledge, or sanctify anything of influence exists outside of its definition of the political machine or current established thought.

The Tea Party is really no party at all.  The Tea Party began as a movement of ideology and needed no sanctification or validity from established groups to be effective. A party can also be an event, not just a group.

The Tea Party was a spontaneous gathering of a group of like minded people who began to protest the repeated actions of liberals. Liberals were gaining influence. They (liberals) began to make a mark on current events that would change the direction of American policy.  

The Tea Party was a natural reaction to a sudden swing away from a direction that a group of people considered healthy for our country.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> ...



"Marxism" - The new black.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...





Ah, there it is! He used the word "traitor" and has now fulfilled his stormfront obligations for the day! Fucking douchebag.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 6, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> 
> I'm not seeing the upside of it, for them...is there?



Not capitulating to their every whim is now "Bigotry"?



Where's George Orwell when you need him.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> nolebrakai said:
> 
> 
> > Im not so sure the tea party is full of bigots however, after seeing the mess they have made in Congress, I do think they are a party chalk full of idiots who need some entry college level economic classes, like tomorrow.
> ...





Yeah, and the democrats have been doing just a bang-up job, right? Fucking hypocrite asswipe.​


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




It's kind of stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...





That doesn't make sense, Swallow.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_Kuo8lb6Bg]EXCLUSIVE: America Thanks The Tea Party! (by DC Douglas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edjax1952 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> nolebrakai said:
> 
> 
> > Im not so sure the tea party is full of bigots however, after seeing the mess they have made in Congress, I do think they are a party chalk full of idiots who need some entry college level economic classes, like tomorrow.
> ...


 
Such irony! Now that the 'common man' with little education is rising with the advent of the Tea Party, You say that they need to get an education and then your partner says 
"I guess we've just gotta be more-patient....and, not expect too-much, from them.

It's not like their educational-opportunities have been all that accessible."​ 
Here's the wake up call. Education or not, the Tea Partiers are pissed off. They may be a force at the voting booth you have under-estimated. Look what happened with the budget/debt debate in Congress. The Dems got so upset they said Tea Partiers were 'holding the country hostage' and called them 'terrorist' .​ 
Go ahead an be patient. It is ok with me. Your arrogance may just be your downfall.​


----------



## edjax1952 (Sep 6, 2011)

Throughout history, aristocrats have gained control of and lost power in regard to governments. It may just be time for the changing of the guards in American history.


----------



## Tank (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> *


Hey, where did them Injuns get them clothes and guns from?


----------



## edjax1952 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


 
It is a technique as old as combat itself.  Use whatever resources you can commandeer from the enemy.


----------



## Tank (Sep 6, 2011)

Ya right, Injuns used to trade their women for wiskey and guns.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 6, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So.. I get that it's cool for liberals/democrat leadership/union officials/liberal media to practice their bigotry on Tea Party Members...
> 
> I'm not seeing the upside of it, for them...is there?



The fact is you misrepresnt the meaning of the word bigot.  A bigot is intolerant of others not based on behavior - which can and is changeable - but on something the target population cannot change.

Being intolerant of TP members, or echo chamber members, is much different than being intolerant of all white people, all black people, all Catholics or Muslims.  Of course one can and some do change religion, so the rule is not hard and fast.

In terms of being intolerant of TP members, I plead guilty.  That doesn't make me a bigot anymore than lacking tolerance for crying babies on an airplane or someone who owns a large SUV or PU and backs into parking spaces so poorly they take two.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

What's your beef with crying babies on airplanes? Do you think they want to be uncomfortable? Were you born in your 20s? You some kind of asshole or what?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 6, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> What's your beef with crying babies on airplanes? Do you think they want to be uncomfortable? Were you born in your 20s? You some kind of asshole or what?



I have nothing against babies, crying or otherwise.  I said I'm intolerant of crying babies on an airplane, having had several long flights under such conditions. 

When my oldest son was about 18 months we flew from my inlaws in Wisconsin to SFO; take-off was delayed for some undisclosed problems, Kansas City was closed do to fog (so the meal was not available) and when we approached San Francisco it too was closed and we were sent to Las Vegas for fuel.  We had exhausted the apple juice and snacks on the plane were not appropriate, so I spent hours entertaining our child with a rather large green stuffed worm.   Parents should do whatever they can to entertain their child, for both the childs comfort and that of the passengers.

By the way when we landed in Vegas we were at a gate and United Airlines decided we all needed to stay aboard.  We still didn't have food and when I asked to deplane to obtain apple juice or some such snack I was told no.  This was the last time I flew United.

That said only a cowardly punk resorts to calling someone an asshole while hiding behind their keyboard.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What's your beef with crying babies on airplanes? Do you think they want to be uncomfortable? Were you born in your 20s? You some kind of asshole or what?
> ...




So you know how difficult it can be to travel with a baby (and how difficult it is for the baby, one would hope) but you are still intolerant? That removes all doubt that you are an asshole, no matter what you are hiding behind.


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 6, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



*If he were an asshole, he would not be admitting to this intolerance.*


----------



## yidnar (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Hell you wouldn't be fucking happy until the whole of north America is back in the hands of your people and we europeans were back in Europe. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin' A, Ray!


that way you can sit in your skin tent shivering around your dung fire with a nice hot bowl of dog stew !!


----------



## yidnar (Sep 6, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> What's your beef with crying babies on airplanes? Do you think they want to be uncomfortable? Were you born in your 20s? You some kind of asshole or what?


it's the adult crybabies like you I can't tolerate !!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...






By what logic?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What's your beef with crying babies on airplanes? Do you think they want to be uncomfortable? Were you born in your 20s? You some kind of asshole or what?
> ...



Racist cowards like you need to be thrown off airplanes to make more room for human beings.


----------



## driveby (Sep 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Tea Party Bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Tea Party is full of bigotry.



You have a compelling argument.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 6, 2011)

nolebrakai said:


> Im not so sure the tea party is full of bigots however, after seeing the mess they have made in Congress, I do think they are a party chalk full of idiots who need some entry college level economic classes, like tomorrow.



First, they are cleaning up the mess made in Congress.  Second, it is CHOCK, not CHALK.  Chalk is something you use to write on a black board with.  If you are are going to call people idiots and suggest entry level college courses, you might want to brush up on your vocabulary and use the correct word.  Just sayin'.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 6, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


WOE... TAKE IT EASY FAGGOT!! NO NEED TO TYPE VIOLENT!!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 6, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I admitted being intolerant, that means I was annoyed by the constant crying and by the parents inability or unwillingness to mitigate the distress of their child.  I realize it's a hard concept for you to understand, but human beings can become annoyed and not hate or fear those who annoy them.  At least normal human beings.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



With any luck, when they toss your coward ass off the plane you'll land on an English school.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





= now you feel bad about demonstrating in detail how much of an asshole you are.


----------

